# Forestry Schools



## CMBetz (Nov 22, 2001)

Does anyone have an opinion about what forestry schools are best for the various disciplines?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 23, 2001)

UW Stevens Point (Point) has an excelent program.

The SSA (student society of arboriculture) has a list of member schools. Tim Walsh runs that show, he is an occational poster here.


----------



## swampwhiteoak (Nov 26, 2001)

Some schools have better reputations than others. In general, though, I recommend attending a school in the area in which you want to work. Although any quality school will go over various methods used in all parts of the country, the education will be centered on the forest types and practices around the school.

What I'm saying is, don't go to school in Georgia if you want to work in Coastal British Columbia, or vice versa.


----------



## CMBetz (Nov 26, 2001)

Let me add a little more information -- I am a grad student in Forest Economics at Michigan State University. I am just looking for what other schools are well-known outside of the midwest for forestry, and for what disciplines.


----------



## lhampton (Nov 28, 2001)

Does anyone know of a home study or "distance learning" degree program? I'm a bit tied down to move. I know there are some good homestudy stuff through NAA and others, I'm looking for the Degree.

Louie Hampton


----------



## underwor (Dec 3, 2001)

I like to think that I have a pretty good Urban Forestry/ Arboriculture program at MSU-Bottineau in ND. It is the old ND School of Forestry, since 1906. For more info check the links provided, Also some online courses listed at the second and third site provided. 

Bob Underwood, Associate Professor of Forestry,MSU-Bottineau Webpage My webpage Arboriculture on-line


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 16, 2001)

Well, seeing as how I am currently attending an agricultural school, I would have to say... The Stockbridge School of Agriculture. We are located in western Mass. School is about 300 people, located on the UMASS Amherst campus. You can probably check it out at www.umass.edu We have a killer arboriculture program here as many will tell you. The employment rate coming out of this school is 100% so long as you want to work.


----------



## TimberMan (Jan 4, 2002)

Check out North Carolina State University, they have an excellent all-around program, but especially for southern pine and appalachian hardwoods.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 12, 2002)

*On-line forestry degree?*

To get back to Louie's question. Is there a way to earn a Degree on-line? Iknow there are several individual classes available, but can you earn a forestry degree strictly on-line with out attending school?


----------



## underwor (Jan 12, 2002)

*Online degree.*

Its in the works. Currently Minot State University - Bottineau Campus offers 3 classes online, Soils, Intro, and Arboriculture. Will have Turf Managment and Dendro on by end of Spring semester or soon after. These, along with a climbing class, which I have not figured out how to teach online, will make up a Certificate of Completion in Basic Grounds Workers Skills (I think that is the official title). If there is enough interest, we will also put a diagnostic type Pathology class, Urban Forest Management, Sports Turf Management and an equipment safety class in the mix and offer our Diploma program, mostly online. As I mentioned before, the climbing and equipment classes are hard to teach online, so these will be face to face either on our campus for about 2 weeks, at remote sites if a large enough group is gathered, or may be transferred from a program such as ACRT or Arbormaster, possibly even a videotape of skills will be sufficient, as long as a standin is not used. These are all accredited classes using the same notes, internet links, hands on labs, and tests that I use in my classroom.

I have worked in the field for 34 years, so I know how hard it is to take time off to go back to school for a year. This is an attempt to help those in the industry who want some professional recognition for what they already know, but they and their peers don't know they know. There I go warping young (and old) minds again. 

Check the sites below to see a little more on the classes. Feel free to email me at any time. 
Bob Underwood 

Online Class Page


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 12, 2002)

Can you arange reciprosity with other schools? many of us have taken courses at local schools.

Will it be acepted by VA for garnt money? MATC got yanked the year I signed up for their degree program.


----------



## underwor (Jan 17, 2002)

JPS, 

For the diploma program (I am starting there since the logistics will be the easiest to work out) at this link ( http://www.misu-b.nodak.edu/urbanforestdip.htm ) out of the 32 hours listed, a person is required to take 15 hours credit from MSU-B and be on campus (or online) for 1 full semester. The rest of the classes can be transferred in from accredited schools. I'm not sure about the shorter certificate program on outside transfer.

We are working on the logistics next week for this sort of thing in more detail. I can offer the 15 credit certificate program which will be available soon with no additional input from state board of education, but when I get up to the diploma and AAS then they feel a need to be involved. I think I am off the hook since neither program can be entirely online due to the climbing and equipment component. These will either be offered on campus in a one or two week format or a person will be able to proficiency in their past experience or training most likely. As soon as we work out the bugs at each level, we will put together a pamphlet and I will post them to this and other sites. 

Thanks for the interest in this. I'll try to keep you informed. If you think this is confusing, you ought to be on my end!!

Bob Underwood


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2002)

I am very interested in the degree course. MATC will not change the program to satisfy VA boro-ratic needs. (they cannot be listed as being in tracks). So I need a way to utilize my VEEP and disability benefits.


----------

